# Bout' College Football Time!!



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

So, who's ready for some college football ?? I know I'm pumped for this season to get going !! Post up your favorite team and who you think is gonna take it all this year.. My team is Auburn.. We had a very good recruiting season last year so I hope we have a decent season.. I don't know if Alabama has enough to pull off two in a row but we will see, but the sec is going to be strong this year as always..WAR EAGLE !!!!:rockn:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Gator season ticket holder here. Other than playing LSU, not much of a home schedule this year. Gotta get use to them new helmets....


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Razorbacks all the way son!!!!!!!! Mallet for Heisman!!!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

LSU


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

GIG 'EM AGGIES!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

FSU for me gotta take the bad times with good times. Hopefully things change around for us this year def gonna be a whole different ball game in Tallahassee this year


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Always been a *miam**i* fan , but gotta go with the home team.....geaux tigers!

*lsu *


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

LSU......but since living in East Texas, "Hook um Horns"....go UT!!!!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

War eagle boys, that new qb is gonna be tough.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

RDWD said:


> War eagle boys, that new qb is gonna be tough.


An Auburn fan from T-Town..:lmao::lmao: LOL WAR EAGLE !!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Haha tell me about it Im surronded by a bunch of homers up here. I went to school at Auburn and moved here for work.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Virginia Tech. Lets go Hokies.. Seems like we'll have a stronger O then usual just have to wait and see bout the new recrutes for D


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lsu is the home team but think alabama is going to repeat.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotta pull for the home team LSU. Don't think they will go all the way, but I think someone from the SEC will take it home. SEC is a beast conference.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

UGA!!! Gotta agree with BruteForce504 though. Alabama is gonna be tough again this year


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> Haha tell me about it Im surronded by a bunch of homers up here. I went to school at Auburn and moved here for work.


better watch that mouth........ :bigok:


Yellow Hammer. RTR and all that Jazz.... J2! is right, not sure if we will pull off 2 in a row, but you dang well better believe we're gonna go for it w/ everything.


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

RMFT! gonna have to change my truck sticker again to 14 DOWN! Roll Tide!!


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

Im from texas so i say hook 'em horns first
but i live in alabama which is why i bleed orange and blue war eagle baby cam newton and the offence gonna be unstopable weagle weagle war ***n eagle kick 'em in tha butt big blue


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

And alabama cant pull another one off this year without a defence all those freshmen and sophemores aint gonn know what to do this year bwahahahaha


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

^^^^ You said it boy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wobbles said:


> And alabama cant pull another one off this year without a defence all those freshmen and sophemores aint gonn know what to do this year bwahahahaha


Wow....... It's always funny to see people who dont know what they are talking about, try to talk ****.

Remind me, HOW many NC's does auburn have?????????????????


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

well ill go ahead and tell ya i have an all access pass to every football team in college on scout and that is sabears main concern his offence is gonna be strng a couple of new guys on the line but defence is weak in corners and iffy in the safety position which auburn is gonna have a strong passing offence with newton in the qb position and caudle right behind him both with strong accurate arms and zachary and adams in WR pos with great hands auburn is just a lil weak on defence in the LB pos but chizick thinks he has figured it out so th D should be ready so boys the iron bowl is ours this year WAR EAGLE


----------



## Laekcim (Jul 24, 2010)

all i got to say is" Geaux Tigers"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sabears?


See........... I stand proven correctly. All Access Pass? haha.... I'm an employee. I'm my own pass.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

come on *Concordia Moorhead Cobbers *


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

so your tellin me u work for scout.com and u dont know that alabama is weak on the defence


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um. I work for the University son... And we'll see who's D is weak come game time. Dont believe everything you see on the internet........................................


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

http://alabama.scout.com/2/986380.html

this is a link to alabamas site and it was published by a guy who works for scout and has talked to the coaching staff for his facts granted the d is full of 4 and 5 star prospects but they just dont have the experience to be what bama needs to win a championship nor are they ready for the intencity of the sec although its not goin to be ez i just dont think they have what it takes to take it all the way bamas strong point will be scorin points


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Again..................... I dont really care what your website says. It's just 1 guys (some douchebag sports journalist) opinion. By the way... You never did remind me how many NC's Auburn has????? :bigok:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

1 if you don't count 2004 and counting.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

well since I'm a student at Mississippi State I guess I'll say... I'm a little excited about the upcoming season to see what Mullen can do this year. But if anyone has a quarterback they are really to throw our way we would appreciate it.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mississippi state all the way!


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

haha the funny thing is he aint just a guy and just any sports journalist he is a represenitive from alabama a bama fan persay someone that gets paid to make bama look good im just tryin to tell ya the fact is bama has like 3 maybe 4 starters comin back on D (proven fact check ur roster) and the rest of the guys have either very little to no playin time an the sec is to strong of a confrence to run a D that has lil experience ull see even in media days saban said his D isnt goin to be the best but he thinks it might hold up for winning season at most maybe if he is lucky it might get them to an sec champ but hes not gettin his hopes up for a repeat


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok kid............ Whatever you want to believe is fine if it makes you feel better....


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

mississippimud3 said:


> But if anyone has a quarterback they are really to throw our way we would appreciate it.


I'll see what I can do about LSU sending Jarret Lee your way. LMFAO

*LSU* will win the NC this year, no doubt about it. O-line is alot stronger this year which will give jefferson more time and the running game back like it should be. Chavis' defense keeps getting better and better. WR's are going to be very stout this year too. As long as Miles doesn't screw anything up, the team will take care of itself.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^^^^ I'm a LSU fan to and would love to see them the national champs. But the only reason I say they won't be is because of miles. They more than likely will not win another one with him as coach. I would love to be proven wrong though:rockn:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

The hat is out soon boys.


----------

